
NASA Found an Unusual Hole on Mars That Scientists Say Could Contain Alien Life - ajaviaad
https://www.vice.com/en_asia/article/xgq7zj/nasa-found-hole-on-mars-could-contain-alien-life
======
mister_hn
Or maybe a meteorite impact?

